# Balancing a Bow with Stabilizers



## jmstrs (Jul 23, 2009)

OK, a really dumb question. Is there a way to tell what length and weight stabilizers (v-bar setup) are needed withour just trying different ones?


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

http://deadcenterarchery.com/

See if you can find a shop with one of these or just buy one and then charge all your buddies!


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

jmstrs said:


> OK, a really dumb question. Is there a way to tell what length and weight stabilizers (v-bar setup) are needed withour just trying different ones?


not really

make friends on a target league, and most will be more than willing to let you try their setups

stop by your local archery shop, usually someone there will be into target archery or they will have some target stabilizers there


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

NerdHick said:


> http://deadcenterarchery.com/
> 
> See if you can find a shop with one of these or just buy one and then charge all your buddies!


that thing is great, but the bow at static as opposed to at full draw will have different balance characteristics

so, i don't really see the point of this thing, unless is a mental thing with people


anyone else?


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

You definately cannot measure the ballance of a bow static, but it will give you a good starting point. the true ballance of a shooting system has to be felt at full draw.

There are bows that react better to different setups, and there are shooting styles/classes, that have common systems... but when it comes down to it, you want to be able to adjust it to fit you.

Unfortunately There isnt an equation to give you the required lengths, which is why most stabs that are built right, are adjustable.

If you get a system that has the bulk of the weight at the ends of the bar, and is incrementally adjustable... you can go with standard length combos, and tweek it to fit.
by standard combos I mean popular choices based on the particular bow, and what the bow will be used for...

for example - my most popular 3d rig is a 24-10-10. Mostly because alot of shooters feel anything more than a 24 can be a pain in the woods, the 10s make a great fit out of the box to match up with the 24" front stab. its just popular for that kind of shooting. Indoor shooters tend to go a little longer (on average) because they are shooting in a much more controlled environment. Another example of a popular rig - I would say alot of mathews Apex, and conquest shooters I have dealt with prefer the lowerd center of gravity gained from an adjustable V-block. Tilting the rear stabs down to get the mass weight on the same plane as the lower limb pocket seems to really work well with MOST Mattys I have shot or set up.

But again this is just a popular choice I have seen, not necesarilly for all shooters with Mathews bows.

But I will say, the proof that each shooter is different, and has a different dset of stab needs... I have seen just about every configuration used with success, it just depends on the configuration that will bring you the most success.

JIM


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

jmstrs said:


> OK, a really dumb question. Is there a way to tell what length and weight stabilizers (v-bar setup) are needed withour just trying different ones?


Not a dumb question at all. Actually a pretty good one. 
If you do use a vbar it is important to get an adjustable one. That way you can angle the side and back bars at different angles to get just that right feel. I use a vbar and angle the side bar out and back to offset the weight of the sight. Depending on bows, I may have to angle it out more than on others. 


Best of luck.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

I agree with Jim on the most popular models to start with , but with the outstanding adjustability of our product line, esspecially the riser mounts so much can be learned with this tool.
I have sold over 30 of these tools so far to shops and individuals and have had nothing but good said about it , and it is not a mental things with people. I cant remember how many set ups I've done already at shows , every bow balances a little different especially the matthews with there handle being so low they are very top heavy and everyone has there preference.

Todd


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*dead center*

Todd set my bow up at worlds in ellicotville with a slight forward weight in the bow jig, on my katera XL, it holds great at full draw... much better than I could have gotten it just based on feel alone.. im happy with the results, and have left it unmodified since... MEGA----


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

jimposten said:


> You definately cannot measure the ballance of a bow static, but it will give you a good starting point. the true ballance of a shooting system has to be felt at full draw.
> 
> There are bows that react better to different setups, and there are shooting styles/classes, that have common systems... but when it comes down to it, you want to be able to adjust it to fit you.
> 
> ...


Jim is the leading man in stab knowledge in my opinion. I would highly recommend going with what he has to say. I have learned everything I know about stabs from Jim, and his wonderful article about stabilization on his website.


----------

